# Wattwurm frisch halten



## FischerFritze1983 (29. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen,
War nun am Wochenende an der brandung Heidkarte, hatte nicht so den großen erfolg 4 Dorsche alle so 48cm.
Nun Habe ich noch jedemege wattis über und weiß nicht genau wie ich die halten soll damit sie frisch bleiben?
momentan halte ich sie in einer 30l box mit Meerwasser aus der ostsee und mit sauerstoff sprudler vom aquarium.
geht das oder hat jemand ne bessere idee ?

Und bin fast immer allein unterwegs und suche leute den ich mich anschlißen kann oder zumindest jemand aus dem raum Kiel ?

gruß florian


----------



## donlotis (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

Das wird nicht lange gut gehen ohne Frischwasserzufuhr. Lieber bald entsorgen oder verangeln, denn nichts stinkt schlimmer als vergammelte Würmer (außer vielleicht surström).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

Ich packe die Wattis immer in Zeitung ein und wechsel diese auch regelmäßig.
Dann alles im Kühlschrank lagern.
So halten sie bei mir ca. drei Tage lang, wenn sie nicht vorher meine Freundin entsorgt.


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

HI,

jo! Am besten nicht mehr als 10-15 Würmer auf einmal in Zeitungspapier einwickeln und kühlen. Mindestens 2x am Tag in neues Zeitungspapier einwickeln  - so geht es am einfachsten  einige Tage lang gut |wavey:


----------



## FischerFritze1983 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

jo danke für die antworten, hätte mich ja gefreut wenns klappt mit dem wasserbecken aber muste heut schon feststellen das der gestanck zu schlimm wird,habe die würmer nun verfüttert.

was mich ja wundert bei meinem händler hält er die wattis auch in einem becken ?


----------



## FelixSch (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

Moin.
Ich würde vielleicht kein Zeitungspapier sondern (leicht feuchtes) Haushaltspapier nehmen. Die Druckerschwärze ist für den Wurm und dessen Aroma nicht sooo zuträglich, auch wenn alle Gerätehändler immer in Zeitungspapier einwickeln. Außerdem lege ich dir ans Herz, mindestens einmal am Tage die Würmer zu kontrollieren und nicht mehr ganz so frische auszusortieren. Dann bringst du am meisten durch.
Wenn du sie selber gesammelt hast, bietet es sich an, sie erst einen, aber auch nicht mehr, also einen Tag im Wasser zu hältern, dass sie aussanden können. Danach ins Papier und in den Kühlschrank. Sonst geht es sehr schnell, dass sie eben jenes sehr markante Aroma verbreiten, dass du jetzt offensichtlich kennst.


----------



## plüschohr (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

hallo also ich habe schon geschafft meine wattis bei dieser jahreszeit so um die 8 bis 10 tage zu hältern. allerdings mit viel aufwand. ich habe sie in einen maurertuppen getan, dann ca. 30 liter meerwasser rein und belüftet mit sauerstoffpumpe. alle zwei tage neues wasser geholt und ganz wichtig, den schlick den sie absondern regelmäßig absammeln. hat wunderbar funktioniert. ich habe den tuppen in die kühle garage gestellt und noch mit einem sack abgedeckt


----------



## mb243 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich möchte bei der Hälterung der Wattis eigentlich gerne ein wenig differenzieren zwischen "Gekauften" und "selber geplümperten"!

Die "Gekauften" kann man nach dem Angeln meiner Meinung nach längstens noch 1-2 Tage in Küchenpapier in einem einigermaßen vernünftigen Zustand aufbewahren! Ganz wichtig: Kein Zeitungspapier sondern z.B. Küchenrolle (Zewa) verwenden!
Am Tag mind. eine Kontrolle durchführen und die verendeten Würmer sofort aussortieren!!!!


Anders widerum ist es bei selbst geplümperten Wattis. 
Diese nehme ich grundsätzlich wieder mit nach Hause und stelle sie in meinen "Wattwurm-Kühlschrank" in den Keller.
Ich hatte mal das Glück für lau an einen enstprechend großen Kühlschrank heranzukommen. 

Da ich in letzter Zeit sehr oft Wattis selber plümper und meine Sandwürmer ebenfalls eigenhändig grabe, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen: 3-4 Wochen Hälterung mit frischen Ostseewasser und Sauerstoffpumpe wirklich kein Problem!

Ich habe mir mal zwei BW-Plastikkanister (25l) besorgt, welche ich bei jedem Fischen in der Brandung im Kofferraum (VW T4) dabei habe - und so nehme ich mir immer neues Wasser mit!

Aktuell habe ich ca. 300 Wattis und ca. 1,5 kg Sandwürmer in meinen Kühlschrank! Und denen geht es prächtig! 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## FischerFritze1983 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*

Super Tipp ist ne feine sache die du da machst so spart man nartürlich auch die kosten beim kauf der wattis und sandis und spaß macht es bestimmt auch die _arenicola marina_ zu halten.

Nun ich will am Wochenende natürlich wieder los,obwohl der wind nicht gerade gut aussieht aber der kann ja noch gen Osten kommen.
Ist sonst noch jemand unterwegs und will sich anschließen oder ich kann mich anschließen ?

Gruß florian aus Kiel


----------



## Rosi (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wattwurm frisch halten*



mb243 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Ich möchte bei der Hälterung der Wattis eigentlich gerne ein wenig differenzieren zwischen "Gekauften" und "selber geplümperten"!
> 
> ...


 
Das mußte ich jetzt mal ausbuddeln. Ich hatte letzte Woche auch eine Schüssel voller Wattis im Kühlschrank. Jeden Tag gab es 2 Wasserwechsel mit frischem Ostseewasser. Nach 5 Tagen waren die Wattis noch wie neu, aber leer. Das heißt, sie hatten wahrscheinlich einen Bärenhunger auf Sand. 

Ich habe sie inzwischen verangelt, doch Vorsicht! Die Würmer sind sehr empfindlich geworden und laufen sofort aus. Sie haben ja nichts mehr im Bauch. Ein Haufen Wasser war auf dem Geländer der Seebrücke!

Wie lange halten die Wattwürmer das denn aus ohne Nahrung?


----------

